# Adjustable Sights PT 917CS????



## Big_Bayou_Hooter (May 16, 2009)

Anybody know where I can find some adjustable rear sights for my PT 917 CS?


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

google ajax grips they carry psi sights
















PSI SIGHTS AT AJAX GRIPS

PSI SIGHTS


----------

